# baby goat has a lump under her chin



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I need advise please..my baby goat is three months old on the 14th..i have noticed recently that she has a lump under her chin which my other ones don't have. I have felt it and it doesn't feel like their is anything there ,,like a tumor or anything. It looks swollen like a gland or something. Any ideas from anyone. iI will send pics in the next text!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

You have any pictures? Goiter comes to my mind. Enlarged thyroid caused by iodine deficiency. What breed is she?


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

nannysrus said:


> You have any pictures? Goiter comes to my mind. Enlarged thyroid caused by iodine deficiency. What breed is she?
> 
> Samantha
> 
> "5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


she is a Nigerian dwarf..probally not full blooded...I will send pics


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

*pics of babys neck*

here are pics of her neck..any suggestions from anyone??


----------



## HappyHarrisFarm97 (Apr 13, 2013)

I could be wrong but given the placement, this looks like milk neck. Was she the only one born or was she part of multiples? Sometimes if mom has good rich milk and baby gets plenty of it, they can get a pocket of fat buildup in the neck. If that's the case here, its perfectly harmless. I'm not saying that's what it is though. But it could be.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, that be milk goiter.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Milk goiter. Means she's getting plenty of good quality milk. Nothing to worry about. It will go away after she's weaned...sometimes it takes a bit of time. :thumb:


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh how cute!!!


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

HappyHarrisFarm97 said:


> I could be wrong but given the placement, this looks like milk neck. Was she the only one born or was she part of multiples? Sometimes if mom has good rich milk and baby gets plenty of it, they can get a pocket of fat buildup in the neck. If that's the case here, its perfectly harmless. I'm not saying that's what it is though. But it could be.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


yes she was the only one. She is still nursing but it looks like mama is trying to wean her off of her. I hope that is all it is. thanks for the information . I'll look that up. When I feel that lump it doesn't seem to be anything there so maybe you are right. Thank you


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you everyone for you quick responses! I was worried she had a tumor or something. Still learning!! Is there anything I need to do? :think:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

dnchck said:


> Thank you everyone for you quick responses! I was worried she had a tumor or something. Still learning!! Is there anything I need to do? :think:


After she is weaned, it will slowly disappear.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

ok Thank you! i'll just keep a eye on her because she has had runny eyes lately and the last few days they have been whitish discharge. my other two had runny eyes for about two months after I got them..never sick though except they both had coccidia,just runny eyes,, allergic to something??


----------

